# Idk how people get DVC addonitis....



## cbyrne1174 (Feb 15, 2022)

I just joined DVC and Marriott (100% resale of course!) this year and I've got to say, you DON'T get what you pay for. My DVC was $8k and my Marriott was $1,800. Setting up my Marriott and II account was a breeze! My deed was in my name within 3 weeks of my purchase and any time I've called II or Marriott, there was a max of 2 min wait.

Yesterday when I was trying to set up my DVC account, the website kept glitching and wouldn't accept my Club ID or activation code, so I waited on the phone for 30 mins just to be told I needed a member number for them to help me, which I can't get without setting up my account! Finally the ID and code worked 2 hours later (super broken website), but it said I had 0 points, so I called and waited another hour just to be told to call back the next day. Cue a day later and another hour long cue and I finally got my points! Now I get to stay 3 nights a year in a cramped studio with my $8,000 purchase! Like why does Marriott have the staff but not Disney? They are both headquartered in Orlando!

If I didn't live 45 miles from the gates, no way in helllllllllllll would I buy this product over Marriott. The only thing that makes these insane prices worthwhile is the fact that I can drive 1hr to a beautifully themed Poly, Wilderness or African themed hotel on a Saturday morning, drink a bunch of booze at the pool, sleep it off, and drive home the next day for work after hitting up the pool again. Whenever I actually have the time to take off, I'd rather just go visit one of Marriott's or Wyndham's BEAUTIFULLY themed exotic resorts in the actual real location for a fraction of the cost. 

Is this just because I'm local? Or is DVC resale really the inferior product to the other big players when buying resale? I'm trying to see it objectively, but their website is WORSE than Worldmark's, and that's saying something! I'm just thinking it could just be that I don't have the bitterness of getting sucked into paying retail prices for anything, but Wyndham and Marriott resale both seem like such a better deal (quality of life improvement) than DVC resale.


----------



## heathpack (Feb 15, 2022)

My DVC was purchased for $7000. 

It’s now worth $25,000.

I can’t say I’ve had a similar experience with Marriott.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 15, 2022)

heathpack said:


> My DVC was purchased for $7000.
> 
> It’s now worth $25,000.
> 
> I can’t say I’ve had a similar experience with Marriott.


The fact that you would have to pay $25,000 now though probably subdues the addonitis since you would be paying today's prices to add on?


----------



## CPNY (Feb 15, 2022)

cbyrne1174 said:


> I just joined DVC and Marriott (100% resale of course!) this year and I've got to say, you DON'T get what you pay for. My DVC was $8k and my Marriott was $1,800. Setting up my Marriott and II account was a breeze! My deed was in my name within 3 weeks of my purchase and any time I've called II or Marriott, there was a max of 2 min wait.
> 
> Yesterday when I was trying to set up my DVC account, the website kept glitching and wouldn't accept my Club ID or activation code, so I waited on the phone for 30 mins just to be told I needed a member number for them to help me, which I can't get without setting up my account! Finally the ID and code worked 2 hours later (super broken website), but it said I had 0 points, so I called and waited another hour just to be told to call back the next day. Cue a day later and another hour long cue and I finally got my points! Now I get to stay 3 nights a year in a cramped studio with my $8,000 purchase! Like why does Marriott have the staff but not Disney? They are both headquartered in Orlando!
> 
> ...


I want to buy a DVC so badly!!! Until I stay at a DVC and then I miss the Sheraton resorts. A week in a two bedroom at a Marriott or Sheraton is so much less expensive than a DVC. Some of the Marriott and Sheraton pools are much nicer as well.


----------



## CO skier (Feb 16, 2022)

CPNY said:


> I want to buy a DVC so badly!!!


Just curious what you find so valuable in DVC versus something like Wyndham Bonnet Creek that would make it worth the price difference?









						WYNDHAM BONNET CREEK, 322,000, ANNUAL, POINTS, TIMESHARE  | eBay
					

Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort. Let the on-site experts from the Disney Planning Center plan your activities.  Wyndham Points. If that happens we are not responsible if the points do not show up in your account until your current anniversary date approaches and you will still be responsible for the...



					www.ebay.com
				




Potentially 2 weeks at Disney for $2250/year.  How does that compare with any DVC, or Marriott, or Vistana?


----------



## seascapemvy (Feb 16, 2022)

If you are looking at it based on price and benefits Bonnet Creek is a far better bargin.  However, I own both Wyndham and DVC and have stayed at 6 WDW DVCs and Bonnet Creek and the Disney transportation make it worth it for us.  The discounts are worthless for us because we also have APs so the discounts are the same.  On the otherhand, we own at 4 resorts and are thinking about selling a small contract at GF and buying another Wyndham resale contract.


----------



## heathpack (Feb 16, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> The fact that you would have to pay $25,000 now though probably subdues the addonitis since you would be paying today's prices to add on?


 lol excellent point!


----------



## travelhacker (Feb 16, 2022)

cbyrne1174 said:


> I just joined DVC and Marriott (100% resale of course!) this year and I've got to say, you DON'T get what you pay for. My DVC was $8k and my Marriott was $1,800. Setting up my Marriott and II account was a breeze! My deed was in my name within 3 weeks of my purchase and any time I've called II or Marriott, there was a max of 2 min wait.
> 
> Yesterday when I was trying to set up my DVC account, the website kept glitching and wouldn't accept my Club ID or activation code, so I waited on the phone for 30 mins just to be told I needed a member number for them to help me, which I can't get without setting up my account! Finally the ID and code worked 2 hours later (super broken website), but it said I had 0 points, so I called and waited another hour just to be told to call back the next day. Cue a day later and another hour long cue and I finally got my points! Now I get to stay 3 nights a year in a cramped studio with my $8,000 purchase! Like why does Marriott have the staff but not Disney? They are both headquartered in Orlando!
> 
> ...


If you don't mind me asking. When did you buy your Marriott week? Marriott has had my transfer paperwork since November 30th, and it still hasn't transferred. I've sent two separate e-mails asking about the delay and they say that they are behind and don't have an ETA.


----------



## ljmiii (Feb 16, 2022)

cbyrne1174 said:


> Yesterday when I was trying to set up my DVC account, the website kept glitching and wouldn't accept my Club ID or activation code, so I waited on the phone for 30 mins...
> 
> Or is DVC resale really the inferior product to the other big players when buying resale?...


Your post made vivid so many frustrations I have with DVC and Disney right now. Apologies in advance for the length of the reply.

Disney's IT is the absolute worst. Both the WDW and DVC websites glitch on a daily basis. It seems *nothing* Disney rolls out is tested in house before it hits the streets and they simply don't care. Last year I had a resy that simply 'disappeared'. I could see it, they could see it, but neither I nor they could modify or cancel it. Trouble tickets and escalations were made...but despite promises to the contrary they never followed up...I had to keep calling them. Finally, one day about a month after the problem started I was able to cancel the reservation online. Now I have an issue with borrowing points. I'm allowed to borrow 1/2 my points on a given contract but apparently since I've already borrowed a few the website glitches every time I try to borrow more (but still less than 1/2).

The brainiacs at WDW also had the brilliant idea of getting rid of not only the DVC cards but also the online 'proof' of DVC ownership. Now they want everyone to put their DVC and AP status in their phone's 'wallet'. Which would merely be supremely annoying if it weren't for the fact that they (of course) messed it up. Anyone who ever had an AP shows up as having a current AP. And the DVC status is correct only those who bought the current minimum of 150 points or more direct and never bought resale (or who only bought resale after April 4th 2016). All those who only bought the then current minimum or who bought resale before 2016 or who have multiple memberships (because they have multiple use years) some of which qualify and some of which don't show as 'white card' instead of 'blue card'. It's not like it's difficult, it's all of 7 OR operators, back when I did programming for hire I would have been slightly embarrassed to charge them my minimum 1hr fee for about 10 minutes of work.

To add insult to injury, those who have already bought APs with their DVC discount (back last year when they still gave a discount) are being prevented from activating their APs because their DVC status is showing up incorrectly in the wallet.

You also mentioned the wait times for DVC phone support - 60 minutes is now 'normal' with up to 4 hours if you try to call when anything is 'happening'. It didn't use to be like this. But along with 'outsourcing' their IT staff, DVC decided it could make more money by not hiring CMs sufficient to meet demand.

...

DVC resale used to be the absolute best. Their salespeople used to highlight the fact that unlike timeshares in general, if you bought from DVC the value of what you bought wouldn't drop the minute 'you drove it off the lot'. And when I first was looking to buy, direct w/promotions and resale were about the same price. I was about to buy Wilderness Lodge Villas direct and at the last minute decided that 'long term' it would be better to own at BCV where we could walk to two parks. DVC wasn't selling BCV so we bought resale. But if we bought a year or two later we probably would have bought direct at BLT.

Now DVC treats resale buyers like scum. At their newest resort, Riviera, resale buyers can only book at Riviera. They say they are 'following industry practice'...but DVC treats resale buyers worse than MVC and far, far worse than HGVC.

I've loved WDW since my first trip as a boy...a truly magical place that I only got to experience that once until I was an adult. And I've loved DVC and the memories of being able to take our kids and the grandparents and later the kids and their friends to WDW. But I'm dreading our upcoming trip with the new Genie/Lightning Lane system - spectacularly ill suited for those who like to hit the parks at 'the crack of noon.' And blowing our first 1/2 day at MK, instead having to activate our APs at Disney Springs Guest Services (apparently the only place with properly trained CMs).

I may be in search of the 'greater fool' later this year.


----------



## CPNY (Feb 16, 2022)

CO skier said:


> Just curious what you find so valuable in DVC versus something like Wyndham Bonnet Creek that would make it worth the price difference?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don’t need to be on property. WBC is as close to on property as you can get however, I can stay 6 minutes away at SVR or World Center Marriott’s with my current ownerships. When I say I want a DVC so bad, I should say that I really want DVC to stay at the new Riviera Resort or the resorts walkable to parks. If I have to rely on a bus, then staying on property doesn’t appeal to me. I just stayed at SSR last month on an RCI exchange. The room was excellent! The walk back from Disney springs one night was also great but I drove to the parks everyday. Aside from the small benefits of early access to parks which I only took advantage of once and the extra hours at a park one night, There wasn’t much else.

now if I’m understanding correctly, you’re asking me how the 2250 WBC fees compare to staying at a Marriott or Vistana? It’s around the same from a MF perspective depending on the season. The real benefit is in Interval getaways. Marriott or Sheratons  can be had on getaways for under 1000 for many weeks of the year that I would travel. I’ve purchased two bedroom getaways at a Sheraton for 600 dollars, leaving my orlando ownerships to be used for much more desirable destinations. Compared to RCI extra vacations, I’ve found that Interval Getaways are a much better deal.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Feb 16, 2022)

Yep. We’ve enjoyed our DVC ownership for 24+ years, but we don’t recommend buying there anymore. Compared to other TSs, all it has going for it is location, and we’ve been just as happy staying at TSs offsite and driving to the parks as staying onsite and using Disney transportation.


----------



## frank808 (Feb 16, 2022)

heathpack said:


> My DVC was purchased for $7000.
> 
> It’s now worth $25,000.
> 
> I can’t say I’ve had a similar experience with Marriott.


I bought my Marriott for $19,000.

Now the same unit is selling for $56,000.

I bought VGC for $42,000.

The VGC points are now selling for $150,000.

Luckily I have a great experience with DVC and MVC.

Now my HGVC experience is a lot different. 

Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808 (Feb 16, 2022)

TheHolleys87 said:


> Yep. We’ve enjoyed our DVC ownership for 24+ years, but we don’t recommend buying there anymore. Compared to other TSs, all it has going for it is location, and we’ve been just as happy staying at TSs offsite and driving to the parks as staying onsite and using Disney transportation.


When my son was younger it was such a convenience. The ability to get back to your room for a midday nap was awesome.

I still love DVC for their location and themeing. If we have to stay more than 3 nights,I would rather be at Orlando Marriott near by. The accomodations at Marriott are superior to what you get from DVC.

Now with VGC, if we are visiting DL or DCA I will stay there instead of a hotel nearby. The closest TS from Marriott is Newport coast. Have stayed at the Peacock Suites and Wyndham nearby, but no offense, it is not at the Marriott or Hilton level.

I have addontitis at VGC but the $300 a point resale is something I am not willing to pay. But obviously others are, as the resale prices are so high.

Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


----------



## kanerf (Feb 16, 2022)

I own much timeshare (not saying too much).  I stay at a Wyndham location almost weekly.  I also stay at an HGVC location nearby frequently.  I have far more Wyndham than HGVC points.  The Wyndham points have little value resale, but I like many of the resorts.  The HGVC points do a little better resale and I also like the resorts.  I do own a fair amount of DVC as well that I only use for visiting WDW.  I don't plan on getting rid of any of these points, so I don't worry too much about their value.  If and when I do want to start downsizing, I will use all of the deed back programs that are available and dump the rest on TUG for free.


----------



## JohnB3 (Feb 16, 2022)

When I think about DVC the value proposal is really simple.  If you travel to WDW or DL routinely and would otherwise stay in a deluxe resort on property DVC provide better accommodations at a savings.  The experience is different that normal Orlando time shares and your family ether assigns value to that or they don't.  After you decide that DVC is right for your family DVC has a few financial benefits that other timeshares generally don't have.  First if you don't use your points you can easily rent them for something like 2 times maintenance fee.  The second is when you decide you are done the contracts are liquid and have appreciated in the past.  DVC's timeshare product is generally somewhat basic and less roomy that the Marriott or HGVC properties.  DVC works for our family but we travel regularly to WDW and would likely be staying in deluxe resorts on property.  I have Marriott and use and trade that as well as an RCI points contract that I exchange often.  DVC is a good component in my TS portfolio but I think about it only to use at WDW or when I have excess points I rent them out for other timeshare trips I use II or RCI.


----------



## nomoretslt (Feb 16, 2022)

cbyrne1174 said:


> I just joined DVC and Marriott (100% resale of course!) this year and I've got to say, you DON'T get what you pay for. My DVC was $8k and my Marriott was $1,800. Setting up my Marriott and II account was a breeze! My deed was in my name within 3 weeks of my purchase and any time I've called II or Marriott, there was a max of 2 min wait.
> 
> Yesterday when I was trying to set up my DVC account, the website kept glitching ..
> 
> Is this just because I'm local? Or is DVC resale really the inferior product to the other big players when buying resale? I'm trying to see it objectively, but their website is WORSE than Worldmark's, and that's saying something! I'm just thinking it could just be that I don't have the bitterness of getting sucked into paying retail prices for anything, but Wyndham and Marriott resale both seem like such a better deal (quality of life improvement) than DVC resale.


In answer to the first point, how do you know you don’t get what you paid for?  You haven’t been a member for more than a day.  The last few times I’ve called, I waited ten minutes.  The people in member services do more than set up your accounts...they also make reservations, help members try to salvage their points that may expire due to COVID fears, make dining reservations, help you piece together a reservation that you put together via stalking the RAT and waitlist, assist with banking and borrowing points, along with some other things.  They also patiently listen to your life stories (in my experience anyway) and also talk about their own Disney anecdotes.  Before COVID, I had the extension numbers of a few members services people that were extremely knowledgeable.  Things changed a lot thanks to COVID.  Many were furloughed, many found they got paid more to  not work.  I can no longer use those extension numbers.  

The member website is really great when it works properly.  I don’t know much about how these things work, but it always stinks at around 8 am when you can begin your 11 month reservations.  It just can’t handle the “traffic”.  Yesterday was awful most of the day because they just announced the return of Moonlight Magic, so EVERYONE was on the RAT trying to grab up a room reservation for those nights (I know because I tried).  They need to fix whatever makes the system break down, but they just don’t.  But Chapek still made a ton of money!

And I absolutely think you feel the way you do because you are “local”.  Most DVC members go only once a year, maybe twice, maybe every other year.  I know many from the UK would go every other year but stay for 3 weeks.  Some are within driving distance, but it’s still a long haul.  Others fly from the northwest, northeast, Midwest.  For them it’s a real treat to go somewhere the weather is nice and be in the Disney Bubble.  They look forward to it all year.  Then they find that they wish they could stay longer or go more often, which leads to addonitis.  I used to live pretty close to New York City.  Less than a hour drive.  Almost never went there because I think NYC is a sewer and a ripoff.  Not to mention extremely dangerous right now,  and I don’t know why anyone would want to visit.  Others vehemently disagree with me but that’s okay.  

Maybe buying DVC wasn’t a good idea for you for one night stays.  You could have just gotten a resort hotel room for one night and not be bothered with dues and stuff.  Although you save by not having to pay to park at the resort.  

I am disgusted right now with the mother ship and their money grabbing schemes in the parks.  Not at all happy about Genie plus and Lightening Lanes.  We don’t need it because we are early risers and get to the parks early and then chill at the resort by noon.  But that is not DVC.  But I think it will start having a domino affect and I hope the Genie fails.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Feb 16, 2022)

nomoretslt said:


> In answer to the first point, how do you know you don’t get what you paid for?  You haven’t been a member for more than a day.  The last few times I’ve called, I waited ten minutes.  The people in member services do more than set up your accounts...they also make reservations, help members try to salvage their points that may expire due to COVID fears, make dining reservations, help you piece together a reservation that you put together via stalking the RAT and waitlist, assist with banking and borrowing points, along with some other things.  They also patiently listen to your life stories (in my experience anyway) and also talk about their own Disney anecdotes.  Before COVID, I had the extension numbers of a few members services people that were extremely knowledgeable.  Things changed a lot thanks to COVID.  Many were furloughed, many found they got paid more to  not work.  I can no longer use those extension numbers.
> 
> The member website is really great when it works properly.  I don’t know much about how these things work, but it always stinks at around 8 am when you can begin your 11 month reservations.  It just can’t handle the “traffic”.  Yesterday was awful most of the day because they just announced the return of Moonlight Magic, so EVERYONE was on the RAT trying to grab up a room reservation for those nights (I know because I tried).  They need to fix whatever makes the system break down, but they just don’t.  But Chapek still made a ton of money!
> 
> ...



I got it because it's cheaper to pay due than hotel prices. I only can use it 3-4 nights a year. I visit Orlando at least twice a month so it made sense that way. I'm just annoyed with their staffing and website issues. I'm viewing it as the product vs the market value. I feel like DVC is over valued and Wyndham and Marriott are undervalued. My Wyndham points costed  almost nothing and I can stay at Bonnet Creek for $60/night during the value season. I can also put up $95/night reservations at Bonnet Creek on Redweek, sell it in a few days and still make about a $200 profit.


----------



## SDawn (Feb 19, 2022)

The online chat on the DVC site is easy to use.  I had my resale points loaded within 5 minutes through the chat. 

We love WBC and we are still on the fence with getting some Wyndham points to stay there.  We used to rent, but with the restrictions it would be difficult getting it for the times we travel.  Ultimately we'd prefer to stay onsite at Disney for a week then move over there for another week.  

But, with the ability to access getaways in II, we'll wait and see if anything good comes up there.


----------



## seascapemvy (Feb 19, 2022)

SDawn said:


> The online chat on the DVC site is easy to use.  I had my resale points loaded within 5 minutes through the chat.
> 
> We love WBC and we are still on the fence with getting some Wyndham points to stay there.  We used to rent, but with the restrictions it would be difficult getting it for the times we travel.  Ultimately we'd prefer to stay onsite at Disney for a week then move over there for another week.
> 
> But, with the ability to access getaways in II, we'll wait and see if anything good comes up there.


We own both DVC and Wyndham.  We have stayed at WBC and many DVCs and have enjoyed both.  While I actually prefer staying at a DVC while at WDW, I have to admit that on a cost benefit basis Wyndham wins hands down, especially if you have an AP.


----------



## DeeCee (Feb 19, 2022)

travelhacker said:


> If you don't mind me asking. When did you buy your Marriott week? Marriott has had my transfer paperwork since November 30th, and it still hasn't transferred. I've sent two separate e-mails asking about the delay and they say that they are behind and don't have an ETA.



Did you buy a Marriott fixed week resale? Just curious. We own DVC points since 2000. We purchased a legacy week direct through Marriott almost 5 years ago and since I’m reading this thread, I’m just wondering if this option is still available? Both have value to us. DVC has allowed multiple trips annually, in different size rooms depending on our travel party size for the last 20+ years. We’ve also used it for Aruba, Charleston, Cape Cod, Sedona, and Hilton Head. HH became more and more difficult to get into in the Spring, so we purchased our Marriott at Surfwatch for Gold season. This allows us to be there during Spring break or a nice Fall week. For us it’s a great compliment to our DVC points. Our kids now have kids of their own so we can take our kids, their spouses and grandbabes to Disney every couple of years all together and still have our own trips in between.

I don’t look at DVC as anything more than accommodations in a destination we want to be in most of our vacations, just like the Marriott. We have an accommodation annually for a week during the season we want to be on HH. Not having to pay todays room rates plus tax is the value. Granted we bought Disney 22 years ago so there’s great value between the price at the time and the room rates today! Marriott, we paid $6500 including fees, etc in 2017 and the Spring break rates for a two bedroom are about $500 a night, maybe more haven’t looked in awhile, so we’ve more than made up for the purchase price. Maintenance fees are paid by month so we don’t really feel them so much, we feel we got our moneys worth with both. Not to mention that disney has tripled in price per point from what we paid. We could sell any of our contracts at a nice profit. Don’t know of any other timeshare where that happens. Just sayin.
Dee


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Feb 19, 2022)

travelhacker said:


> If you don't mind me asking. When did you buy your Marriott week? Marriott has had my transfer paperwork since November 30th, and it still hasn't transferred. I've sent two separate e-mails asking about the delay and they say that they are behind and don't have an ETA.



I bought last July.


----------



## mikebrad (Feb 19, 2022)

cbyrne1174 said:


> I just joined DVC and Marriott (100% resale of course!) this year and I've got to say, you DON'T get what you pay for. My DVC was $8k and my Marriott was $1,800. Setting up my Marriott and II account was a breeze! My deed was in my name within 3 weeks of my purchase and any time I've called II or Marriott, there was a max of 2 min wait.
> 
> Yesterday when I was trying to set up my DVC account, the website kept glitching and wouldn't accept my Club ID or activation code, so I waited on the phone for 30 mins just to be told I needed a member number for them to help me, which I can't get without setting up my account! Finally the ID and code worked 2 hours later (super broken website), but it said I had 0 points, so I called and waited another hour just to be told to call back the next day. Cue a day later and another hour long cue and I finally got my points! Now I get to stay 3 nights a year in a cramped studio with my $8,000 purchase! Like why does Marriott have the staff but not Disney? They are both headquartered in Orlando!
> 
> ...



I can only say I have had horrible service dealing with Marriott Vacation Club and the Destination Points Program.  In my opinion that program is another Marriott money grabber scheme - but the worst problems I am having chaos getting customer service to help me receive ANY REFUND from MY cruise that the third party (Arrivia) booking agents Marriott passed me and my points on to will not even communicate with me about.  Marriott owner services has a contract with Arrivia to turn their owners over along with their points to Arrivia in order to book a CRUISE.  Arrivia informed me of the cancellation of my cruise and that they had my points AND a voucher for port fees and taxes which I paid on a credit card. They informed me that I had no choice other than to book another cruise by a certain date with Arrivia; cruising on Royal Carribbean.  Arrivia had no information to give us concerning which cruises were available for purchase with Marriott (DPs) Destination Points.  Arrivia also had NO information about how many points they would charge me for another cruise.  They told me to look on RCCL internet site and find a cruise I would take and THEN they would see if it was available for DPoints purchase and then they would decide how many DPs they would take for it.
Eventually I got Marriott to contact Arrivia (the only help Marriott offered me) and ask them to have a supervisor call me by next Wednesday, - giving them the 72 hours notice to respond as required.  So, I am still caught between 2 money grabbing corporations for hopefully only 3 more days.
I have begun the research on the process for how much it will cost me to divorce myself from Marriott’s Destination Points Program.  I do plan to retain the 2 deeded timeshare weeks I have owned for over 20 years.
Mike Bradshaw. 
Marriott Chairman Level Owner


----------



## mikebrad (Feb 19, 2022)

heathpack said:


> My DVC was purchased for $7000.
> 
> It’s now worth $25,000.
> 
> I can’t say I’ve had a similar experience with Marriott.



Try to find someone who will give you $25,000 for it.  Marriott’s DPs are sold by Marriott for $12 to $14 a point, leading owners (and buyers) to believe that to be the market value. Right now on the resale market, they are selling for less than $3.50 a point.  I can buy thousands of them for $3.50 each.  They are difficult to sell even at that low price.
So, yes, $7000 X 3.50 = $24,500.
Curiosity - What are your annual maintenance fees?  $4200?
Mine are around $6000 on the $9000 DVC we own.  We bought at a discount price but will still lose $$$ by selling.  Mine are UP FOR SALE for $3.50 each.  Any offers out there?


----------



## mikebrad (Feb 19, 2022)

DeeCee said:


> Did you buy a Marriott fixed week resale? Just curious. We own DVC points since 2000. We purchased a legacy week direct through Marriott almost 5 years ago and since I’m reading this thread, I’m just wondering if this option is still available? Both have value to us. DVC has allowed multiple trips annually, in different size rooms depending on our travel party size for the last 20+ years. We’ve also used it for Aruba, Charleston, Cape Cod, Sedona, and Hilton Head. HH became more and more difficult to get into in the Spring, so we purchased our Marriott at Surfwatch for Gold season. This allows us to be there during Spring break or a nice Fall week. For us it’s a great compliment to our DVC points. Our kids now have kids of their own so we can take our kids, their spouses and grandbabes to Disney every couple of years all together and still have our own trips in between.
> 
> I don’t look at DVC as anything more than accommodations in a destination we want to be in most of our vacations, just like the Marriott. We have an accommodation annually for a week during the season we want to be on HH. Not having to pay todays room rates plus tax is the value. Granted we bought Disney 22 years ago so there’s great value between the price at the time and the room rates today! Marriott, we paid $6500 including fees, etc in 2017 and the Spring break rates for a two bedroom are about $500 a night, maybe more haven’t looked in awhile, so we’ve more than made up for the purchase price. Maintenance fees are paid by month so we don’t really feel them so much, we feel we got our moneys worth with both. Not to mention that disney has tripled in price per point from what we paid. We could sell any of our contracts at a nice profit. Don’t know of any other timeshare where that happens. Just sayin.
> Dee



The DestinationVacation Club came into existence, I believe in 2010.  Prior to that we had Rewards Points, which are now called Bonvoy Points and those are closely associated with timeshare ownership, hotel stays, and credit cards rather than DVC.
When people talk about POINTS, it can be confusing….. Bonvoy Points or 
Destination Points?  I have to be careful myself since I use both.


----------



## heathpack (Feb 19, 2022)

mikebrad said:


> Try to find someone who will give you $25,000 for it.  Marriott’s DPs are sold by Marriott for $12 to $14 a point, leading owners (and buyers) to believe that to be the market value. Right now on the resale market, they are selling for less than $3.50 a point.  I can buy thousands of them for $3.50 each.  They are difficult to sell even at that low price.
> So, yes, $7000 X 3.50 = $24,500.
> Curiosity - What are your annual maintenance fees?  $4200?
> Mine are around $6000 on the $9000 DVC we own.  We bought at a discount price but will still lose $$$ by selling.  Mine are UP FOR SALE for $3.50 each.  Any offers out there?



Dude, I think you literally know zippedty squat about the Disney Vacation Club (DVC) resale or annual MF.  Before you get sassy correcting another poster, you should consider educating yourself.

If I tried to find someone to give me $25,000 for my DVC contract, it would likely sell at that price pretty much immediately.  ROFR prices are tracked on other forums, and the current realistic resale price is well known.

My dues are $650/year.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Feb 19, 2022)

heathpack said:


> Dude, I think you literally know zippedty squat about the Disney Vacation Club (DVC) resale or annual MF.  Before you get sassy correcting another poster, you should consider educating yourself.
> 
> If I tried to find someone to give me $25,000 for my DVC contract, it would likely sell at that price pretty much immediately.  ROFR prices are tracked on other forums, and the current realistic resale price is well known.
> 
> My dues are $650/year.



VGC should depreciate a little though once the DL hotel tower is put up. The biggest reason it's worth so much is because of scarcity.


----------



## heathpack (Feb 19, 2022)

cbyrne1174 said:


> VGC should depreciate a little though once the DL hotel tower is put up. The biggest reason it's worth so much is because of scarcity.



Sure.  I expect it to eventually depreciate down to zero.  Even so, while it depreciates, I will have been using it.

If I sell it for $20,000 in 3 years (say), I will recoup my entire initial investment and all my MFs.  Meanwhile I will have stayed 50ish nights at VGC- for $0/night.

You can be angry about the customer service sure.  But the straight up economics of it makes it a good buy for us.


----------



## Cyberc (Feb 20, 2022)

How many resale timeshare owners who have bought their ownership 5 years ago can say that their ownership have increased approx 50%?

I own resale HGV and have been an owner for more than 5 years and even so the monetary value of my ownership have decreased. I would lie if I said I didn’t care, but since I’m using my ownership I’m getting my monies worth, so I don’t care just as much.

To answer my initial question, only DVC(to my knowledge) have increased 50%.

I could use my HGV ownership when going to WDW and drive to the parks during morning traffic - thanks but no thanks. The easiness of staying onsite beat’s off site anytime. I’ve tried multiple times that the trip from HGV to wdw would take 45min or so, and that wasn’t even when I rope dropped.

DVC gives me this feeling of being home, even when I stay in a studio. The cm’s working at each resort does a terrific job of providing that feeling, not saying that HGV don’t have friendly people working there but it’s just something else.

Maybe a small thing, but when you use the pool at a DVC resort there are 3-4 lifeguards at work at all times, that’s not happening at HGV. My kids are not that small anymore but I don’t relax just as much when they use the HGV pool or any other pool for that matter as I need to keep an eye out for them. With DVC I can relax more and still keep an eye out for them and know that should I miss anything the lifeguards will act instantly.

Basically it’s the small things that makes a difference to me and that’s why (in my book) people choose DVC over most other resorts.


----------



## frank808 (Feb 20, 2022)

mikebrad said:


> Try to find someone who will give you $25,000 for it. Marriott’s DPs are sold by Marriott for $12 to $14 a point, leading owners (and buyers) to believe that to be the market value. Right now on the resale market, they are selling for less than $3.50 a point. I can buy thousands of them for $3.50 each. They are difficult to sell even at that low price.
> So, yes, $7000 X 3.50 = $24,500.
> Curiosity - What are your annual maintenance fees? $4200?
> Mine are around $6000 on the $9000 DVC we own. We bought at a discount price but will still lose $$$ by selling. Mine are UP FOR SALE for $3.50 each. Any offers out there?



I will buy all your DVC points at $3.50 each. Heck I will give enough $10 a point so you don't lose out . We have a deal? PM me as I have cash in hand for all your DVC points at $10 each. 



Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


----------



## gtbguy (Feb 20, 2022)

Just curious. Which forms track ROFR prices?

Thanks.


----------



## Cyberc (Feb 20, 2022)

gtbguy said:


> Just curious. Which forms track ROFR prices?
> 
> Thanks.


If you visits the disboards on this link you can see the ROFR prices for DVC.


----------



## Coach Boon (Feb 20, 2022)

cbyrne1174 said:


> I just joined DVC and Marriott (100% resale of course!) this year and I've got to say, you DON'T get what you pay for. My DVC was $8k and my Marriott was $1,800. Setting up my Marriott and II account was a breeze! My deed was in my name within 3 weeks of my purchase and any time I've called II or Marriott, there was a max of 2 min wait.
> 
> Yesterday when I was trying to set up my DVC account, the website kept glitching and wouldn't accept my Club ID or activation code, so I waited on the phone for 30 mins just to be told I needed a member number for them to help me, which I can't get without setting up my account! Finally the ID and code worked 2 hours later (super broken website), but it said I had 0 points, so I called and waited another hour just to be told to call back the next day. Cue a day later and another hour long cue and I finally got my points! Now I get to stay 3 nights a year in a cramped studio with my $8,000 purchase! Like why does Marriott have the staff but not Disney? They are both headquartered in Orlando!
> 
> ...


May I ask, where can you buy Marriott resale points. I've looked here on TUGS and Redweek. Have I missed something?


----------



## SDawn (Feb 20, 2022)

frank808 said:


> I will buy all your DVC points at $3.50 each. Heck I will give enough $10 a point so you don't lose out . We have a deal? PM me as I have cash in hand for all your DVC points at $10 each.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


I'll double that offer!!


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Feb 20, 2022)

frank808 said:


> I will buy all your DVC points at $3.50 each. Heck I will give enough $10 a point so you don't lose out . We have a deal? PM me as I have cash in hand for all your DVC points at $10 each.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


I think they may be confusing Disney Vacation Club (DVC) with Marriott Destination Club (DC). They repeatedly reference the prices for Marriott, no mention of Disney.


----------



## CPNY (Feb 20, 2022)

Coach Boon said:


> May I ask, where can you buy Marriott resale points. I've looked here on TUGS and Redweek. Have I missed something?


Ebay has a point package listed right now


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Feb 20, 2022)

heathpack said:


> Sure.  I expect it to eventually depreciate down to zero.  Even so, while it depreciates, I will have been using it.
> 
> If I sell it for $20,000 in 3 years (say), I will recoup my entire initial investment and all my MFs.  Meanwhile I will have stayed 50ish nights at VGC- for $0/night.
> 
> You can be angry about the customer service sure.  But the straight up economics of it makes it a good buy for us.



VGC does seem more economical than WDW resorts for sure. The thing that baffles me the most is people who own $30,000+ worth of DVC points for Orlando. There are much cheaper options like the presidentials at Bonnet Creek, Lakeshore Reserve, Reunion, and the Marriott World Center that all have better amenities than every single WDW DVC resort. I'd rather have that amount of money appreciating in a roth IRA or 401k. I just like DVC for an overnight stay. It costs the same as a hotel room. I can't stay 1 night with my other ownerships. My Marriott ownership is only weeks and my Wyndham has 2 night minimums and I'll run out of housekeeping credits if I do a bunch of short stays. 

I currently have this booked for DVC using $11.70 as my cost per point per year: 

1 night at Beach Club (17 points) in a studio in July - $198.90 
1 night in a standard Boardwalk studio (13 points) in July - $152.10
1 night in a savanna view at Kidani (13 points) in September - $152.10

These are regular hotel prices. I usually will only hand over this much $$ per night for a 2 bedroom, not a studio.


----------



## frank808 (Feb 20, 2022)

TheHolleys87 said:


> I think they may be confusing Disney Vacation Club (DVC) with Marriott Destination Club (DC). They repeatedly reference the prices for Marriott, no mention of Disney.


That is my thinking also. They did post the following:

"Mine are around $6000 on the $9000 DVC we own. We bought at a discount price but will still lose $$$ by selling. Mine are UP FOR SALE for $3.50 each. Any offers out there?"

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Swans5 (Feb 20, 2022)

I bought 150 VWL points (now BRV) in 2013 for $64/point resale. I sold those 150 points in 2020 for $101/pt. I had three different resale agents call me the day I put the points up for sale, with a total of four offers. I don’t plan to sell my other DVC, but I check their resale value regularly and it’s always heading up. I do not see this as a financial investment whatsoever, but it’s nice to know that it outpaces inflation by quite a bit. (A quick internet query tells me $77/pt would have been keeping up with inflation at that time, so $101 was very nice.) 

Fwiw, I never compare DVC’s “value” to assess what my points are worth. I go to a resales website that specializes in DVC. The value DVC assigns those points ($190/ pt when I sold I believe?) is never a value I can realize as a reseller.


----------



## Cyberc (Feb 20, 2022)

cbyrne1174 said:


> VGC does seem more economical than WDW resorts for sure. The thing that baffles me the most is people who own $30,000+ worth of DVC points for Orlando. There are much cheaper options like the presidentials at Bonnet Creek, Lakeshore Reserve, Reunion, and the Marriott World Center that all have better amenities than every single WDW DVC resort. I'd rather have that amount of money appreciating in a roth IRA or 401k. I just like DVC for an overnight stay. It costs the same as a hotel room. I can't stay 1 night with my other ownerships. My Marriott ownership is only weeks and my Wyndham has 2 night minimums and I'll run out of housekeeping credits if I do a bunch of short stays.
> 
> I currently have this booked for DVC using $11.70 as my cost per point per year:
> 
> ...


There is a reason that DVC is 99% booked throughout the year and maybe it’s even 99.9% 

people in general want DVC and not other options. Other options might be great but they are not Disney

DVC have something that other hotels don’t have that might be the home away from home feeling or something else but people crave it year over year.

if an owner have a surplus of points they can rent it in a day and still make some money.

can you rent other timeshares just as easily and still make a good profit?


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Feb 20, 2022)

Cyberc said:


> There is a reason that DVC is 99% booked throughout the year and maybe it’s even 99.9%
> 
> people in general want DVC and not other options. Other options might be great but they are not Disney
> 
> ...



I can and do. It takes me a few days to rent my booking out though, but it still always rents within a week. IMO it's better to rent Wyndham than DVC because Wyndham has no purchase price. When filling in a schedule E on your taxes, you can only include annual dues as a write off and not the purchase price. So if I were to rent out my SSR points, I can only write of the $7.33 in MF and not the $4.37 per point per year it costed me to buy the membership so I would pay more in taxes. Also, if you are good at it, you can make the same profit margins as DVC (50% of what it costs you).


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Feb 20, 2022)

mikebrad said:


> *The DestinationVacation Club* came into existence, I believe in 2010. Prior to that we had Rewards Points, which are now called Bonvoy Points and those are closely associated with timeshare ownership, hotel stays, and credit cards rather than DVC.
> When people talk about POINTS, it can be confusing….. Bonvoy Points or
> Destination Points? I have to be careful myself since I use both.





frank808 said:


> That is my thinking also. They did post the following:
> 
> "Mine are around $6000 on the $9000 DVC we own. We bought at a discount price but will still lose $$$ by selling. Mine are UP FOR SALE for $3.50 each. Any offers out there?"
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


There's the source of the confusion - the "Destination Vacation Club," initials DVC, apparently a Marriott entity.  In this thread, DVC generally refers to Disney Vacation Club, which certainly can be sold for a lot more than $3.50 per point.


----------



## heathpack (Feb 20, 2022)

cbyrne1174 said:


> VGC does seem more economical than WDW resorts for sure. The thing that baffles me the most is people who own $30,000+ worth of DVC points for Orlando. There are much cheaper options like the presidentials at Bonnet Creek, Lakeshore Reserve, Reunion, and the Marriott World Center that all have better amenities than every single WDW DVC resort. I'd rather have that amount of money appreciating in a roth IRA or 401k. I just like DVC for an overnight stay. It costs the same as a hotel room. I can't stay 1 night with my other ownerships. My Marriott ownership is only weeks and my Wyndham has 2 night minimums and I'll run out of housekeeping credits if I do a bunch of short stays.
> 
> I currently have this booked for DVC using $11.70 as my cost per point per year:
> 
> ...



I am local to Disneyland and just go for 1-2 nights at a time every now and then.  Our tiny VGC contract suits our needs nicely.  However if we ever go back to Orlando, I’d really want to stay at AKV over any off site location.  WDW is one of the few places where we almost never cook.  We don’t need the kitchen, and it’s just two of us.  I’d rather gaze at giraffe vs have a living room.  To each his own.


----------



## Dean (Feb 21, 2022)

cbyrne1174 said:


> I just joined DVC and Marriott (100% resale of course!) this year and I've got to say, you DON'T get what you pay for. My DVC was $8k and my Marriott was $1,800. Setting up my Marriott and II account was a breeze! My deed was in my name within 3 weeks of my purchase and any time I've called II or Marriott, there was a max of 2 min wait.
> 
> Yesterday when I was trying to set up my DVC account, the website kept glitching and wouldn't accept my Club ID or activation code, so I waited on the phone for 30 mins just to be told I needed a member number for them to help me, which I can't get without setting up my account! Finally the ID and code worked 2 hours later (super broken website), but it said I had 0 points, so I called and waited another hour just to be told to call back the next day. Cue a day later and another hour long cue and I finally got my points! Now I get to stay 3 nights a year in a cramped studio with my $8,000 purchase! Like why does Marriott have the staff but not Disney? They are both headquartered in Orlando!
> 
> ...


Without getting into some of the back and forth, being DVC centric is understandable for a certain group of people.  Most buyers with DVC are either not educated on other timeshares or they value staying on property for repeat trips or BOTH.  In general, the majority are unaware and/or not interested in other timeshares, those of us who value both are relatively unusual but maybe becoming more common.  I may have been the first resale buyer back in 1994, esp that was not a family member.  I was uneducated on timeshares but quickly was able to get up to speed.  I have owned more points than we do now (433 now, 885 at the max) and it has worked out well, as have my other timeshares.  DVC excels in theming and location.  IMO they lag in point of contact customer service and maintenance but excel in customer service when done through Member Services.  Whether it's worth it depends on how one fits into the paradigm and whether they can afford it.  I don't believe the resale value has much meaning in the long run as it will all be worth zero at some point and late in the game may be more costly than not owning and going on cash.  All that matters financially, if DVC makes sense otherwise IMO, is wether one can afford it (to me that's pay cash), making a good choice up front (resort, # of points, Use Year) and whether one over pays for what they're getting.  To me the "I can sell for more than I paid" is somewhat of a cop out unless one is planning to sell soon.


----------



## heathpack (Feb 21, 2022)

Dean said:


> To me the "I can sell for more than I paid" is somewhat of a cop out unless one is planning to sell soon.



Again, to each his own.  We all set our own priorities in timeshare ownership.  For me personally, I place VERY HIGH value on the attribute of easy exit strategy.  No matter what the sales price, DVC has a strong resale market with well known (by both sellers and buyers) sales venues.  Decide to sell and your ownership will be purchased almost immediately.

Contrast that with my other ownerships- Marriott, Hyatt, Sheraton- all of which have good exit strategies but still require work on my part or high broker expense relative to sales price to be rid of.

Contrast that further with albatross timeshares which folks have issues getting rid of even with work and expense.

IMO timeshare owners don’t put enough emphasis on ease of exit when evaluating timeshares.  The more liquid, the better.  So to you: emphasizing sales price is a cop out.  To me: it is a measure of one of the most valuable attributes in a timeshare, ie liquidity.  Of course you may disagree.  You are neither “right” nor am I “wrong”.  Neither of us are “copping out”.  We just emphasize different aspects of timeshare ownership differently.

Amazing!  We *both* know what we are doing in this endeavor, even though we have different ownership paradigms.


----------



## Dean (Feb 21, 2022)

heathpack said:


> Again, to each his own.  We all set our own priorities in timeshare ownership.  For me personally, I place VERY HIGH value on the attribute of easy exit strategy.  No matter what the sales price, DVC has a strong resale market with well known (by both sellers and buyers) sales venues.  Decide to sell and your ownership will be purchased almost immediately.
> 
> Contrast that with my other ownerships- Marriott, Hyatt, Sheraton- all of which have good exit strategies but still require work on my part or high broker expense relative to sales price to be rid of.
> 
> ...


The value of any timeshare is in the usage, not in the current resale options, assuming one isn't planning to sell soon.


----------



## heathpack (Feb 21, 2022)

Dean said:


> The value of any timeshare is in the usage, not in the current resale options, assuming one isn't planning to sell soon.



Ok you are RIGHT.

I am WRONG.

Congrats you just won the Internet!


----------



## Dean (Feb 21, 2022)

heathpack said:


> Ok you are RIGHT.
> 
> I am WRONG.
> 
> Congrats you just won the Internet!


I think you missed the point.  DVC will be worth zero at some point and the current values could change quickly and dramatically and if they do, likely downward.  We've already seen them drop to half or less one time historically.  I'm not predicting that will happen acutely but it could easily if there is an economic downturn.


----------



## heathpack (Feb 21, 2022)

Dean said:


> I think you missed the point.  DVC will be worth zero at some point and the current values could change quickly and dramatically and if they do, likely downward.  We've already seen them drop to half or less one time historically.  I'm not predicting that will happen acutely but it could easily if there is an economic downturn.



Yes exactly.  I missed the point.  You know it all!


----------



## Serina (Feb 22, 2022)

We own DVC and MVC and love them both. Often stay at both when in Orlando. For us, DVC & MVC are two different experiences. While at DVC, you are immersed in “the magic”, and everything is VERY convenient. For us, the ability to walk to parks is of high value. We can stay at Beach Club and be at Epcot within a 5-10 minute walk. Stay at Bay Lake (Contemporary) and be at Magic Kingdom within a 10 minute walk etc. Old Key West and you can walk or take a boat to Disney Springs. We don’t like to stay at parks all day but prefer to go for a few hours and then go back for dinner or fireworks etc. Staying at DVC, we have no parking hassles and no traffic on I-4!


----------



## nomoretslt (Feb 22, 2022)

heathpack said:


> Ok you are RIGHT.
> 
> I am WRONG.
> 
> Congrats you just won the Internet!



I never try to over analyze my DVC.  We’ve enjoyed it since 1997 and now own at 3 of the most desired resorts.  You sound like you enjoy and appreciate yours (have you seen what Grand Cal is selling for on resale?????). Edited to add:  I didn’t mean to imply that YOU were over analyzing.



Serina said:


> We own DVC and MVC and love them both. Often stay at both when in Orlando. For us, DVC & MVC are two different experiences. While at DVC, you are immersed in “the magic”, and everything is VERY convenient. For us, the ability to walk to parks is of high value. We can stay at Beach Club and be at Epcot within a 5-10 minute walk. Stay at Bay Lake (Contemporary) and be at Magic Kingdom within a 10 minute walk etc. Old Key West and you can walk or take a boat to Disney Springs. We don’t like to stay at parks all day but prefer to go for a few hours and then go back for dinner or fireworks etc. Staying at DVC, we have no parking hassles and no traffic on I-4!


You sound like us!  But we do BoardWalk.  I was kind of thinking about resale of MVC, but since DVC is now featuring II for exchange or cash stays, I saw Sheraton Vistiana for a very reasonable cash rate.  I think I’d rather do that than deal with more dues. A week there before moving over to DVC. Although I don’t think it’s MVC, but have heard good things about it.


----------



## Serina (Feb 22, 2022)

You sound like us!  But we do BoardWalk.  I was kind of thinking about resale of MVC, but since DVC is now featuring II for exchange or cash stays, I saw Sheraton Vistiana for a very reasonable cash rate.  I think I’d rather do that than deal with more dues. A week there before moving over to DVC. Although I don’t think it’s MVC, but have heard good things about it.
[/QUOTE]

That’s what we like to do but usually do DVC first and then MVC to rest, relax and enjoy the resort. We’ve not regretted our MVC resale purchases. Lately, it seems like MVC resorts in II are not showing up as in past years. Perhaps due to increase travel now. I’m guessing for non MVC owners they might be even harder to find. Just food for thought if you are considering purchasing.


----------



## optimist (Feb 22, 2022)

All the years that I have been on this site, two places were always the subject of much passion - Hawaii and Disney. 
I finally saw Saratoga Springs pop up as an exchange on RCI just as they were exiting that system and I blew a bunch of my HGVC points on the exchange thinking I want to see what all the fuss is about.  FOR ME, it was a big waste... The resort was nothing special and I really don't get Disney I realized...
I will always be grateful to this forum for turning me on to Hawaii though, that place that has completely won me over.


----------



## nomoretslt (Feb 22, 2022)

optimist said:


> All the years that I have been on this site, two places were always the subject of much passion - Hawaii and Disney.
> I finally saw Saratoga Springs pop up as an exchange on RCI just as they were exiting that system and I blew a bunch of my HGVC points on the exchange thinking I want to see what all the fuss is about.  FOR ME, it was a big waste... The resort was nothing special and I really don't get Disney I realized...
> I will always be grateful to this forum for turning me on to Hawaii though, that place that has completely won me over.


We owned at Saratoga Springs since it opened.  We never used our points to stay there.  We stayed for a week one time, because when we bought at Bay Lake Tower the incentive was a free one week stay at Saratoga.  It’s a nice resort (very nice I understand since the refurbishment) but not convenient for the parks at all.  Some people love it there because it’s relaxing and it’s close to Disney Springs.  I hate shopping so we rarely go there.  They do have some great places to eat though.  But I’d rather take a bus from my Epcot or MK resort to Disney Springs...,easy peasy.  We sold our contract there in 2019 to purchase Riviera.  We had those points for 15 years, sold for the same price we bought them at, was able to use those points at Hilton Head, Aulani (twice...and I love  Hawaii too) and many of the DVC resorts in DisneyWorld.  We’ve stayed everywhere except Grand Floridian.  You are right, Disney is not for everyone.  We still love it (first contract was 1997) and our kids and granddaughter love it.  But it is getting expensive to visit the parks.  We get annual passes so it doesn’t hurt too bad for us.  At some point we will probably rent out some points and use the money to cruise.  My dream trip is one of those Hawaiian Island cruises.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 26, 2022)

gtbguy said:


> Just curious. Which forms track ROFR prices?
> 
> Thanks.


DVC Resale Market also does a monthly blog post about DVC ROFR








						DVC Right of First Refusal Jan '22 | DVC Resale Market
					

Year-to-date (YTD), Disney has exercised their right of first refusal (ROFR) on 50 DVC contracts, and DVC Resale Market has sold 459 for a 9.2% buyback rate.




					www.dvcresalemarket.com


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 26, 2022)

Savvy timeshare owner?  That might be me.  I only regret a couple of purchases in the many years we have owned.  I have a few left to sell but they aren't worth $0.  In all honesty, one is worth less than $0. 

I like the trading game. When you can trade a week at your home resort with MF's of less than $1,000 to a one bedroom Disney resort for a full week, you have won. And that is the reason I do not have Disney-addon-itis. Exchanging is actually pretty fun.


----------



## Swans5 (Feb 26, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> When you can trade a week at your home resort with MF's of less than $1,000 to a one bedroom Disney resort for a full week, you have won. And that is the reason I do not have Disney-addon-itis. Exchanging is actually pretty fun.


Literally why I sold some of my DVC. Exchanging (while it lasted, lol!) was very fun.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 27, 2022)

Swans5 said:


> Literally why I sold some of my DVC. Exchanging (while it lasted, lol!) was very fun.


II still works great.  Nothing I have ongoing requests for have come through yet, but I am waiting for October, December, and next January.  I am hopeful.  I have always preferred II for trading, anyway.  

I have worked to get everything used up in RCI, and making some headway but still feel like I tread water a bit. I was booking Disney units cheaper with RCI Points and didn't book them with weeks. I was just deciding that I needed to start using the weeks, to use up my 600+ TPU's (yes, I have that much) in RCI weeks, and then Disney switched to II again. 600 TPU's was easy to build. I keep extending the points by combining them with a few weeks we still own in CO. 

When my Presidential Villas at Plantation Resort 3 bedroom lockoff was netting me 101 TPU's for $700 in MF's, I deposited at least three years in a row for that many points (3 annual weeks). Then those TPU's went down for my weeks to about 68, now they are at 56, I think. I then converted those weeks plus another one I purchased later on to RCI Points. Those are a great value. I love RCI Points and still use them for some great exchanges. 

I see DVC losing value at some point.  I will be old when my OKW 250 points hit expiration.  I am already old.


----------



## Swans5 (Feb 27, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> II still works great.  Nothing I have ongoing requests for have come through yet, but I am waiting for October, December, and next January.  I am hopeful.  I have always preferred II for trading, anyway.
> 
> ...
> 
> I see DVC losing value at some point.  I will be old when my OKW 250 points hit expiration.  I am already old.


The 20 years expiration was another reason to offload BRV, lol! I will be very old then, too. I'm hopeful about finding an II trader that is in a place we would enjoy using and exchanging. There's no lack of options, it seems!


----------



## Heartlandfamily (Mar 31, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Savvy timeshare owner?  That might be me.  I only regret a couple of purchases in the many years we have owned.  I have a few left to sell but they aren't worth $0.  In all honesty, one is worth less than $0.
> 
> I like the trading game. When you can trade a week at your home resort with MF's of less than $1,000 to a one bedroom Disney resort for a full week, you have won. And that is the reason I do not have Disney-addon-itis. Exchanging is actually pretty fun.



This is exactly how I feel. We traded for several DVC weeks this year, used a guest certificate for one and just asked my sister to pay us back our cost (% of MF + Fees), she was thrilled! Consider that Disney will charge $5,000+ for that same 1 bedroom....


----------

